# A Fun Art Blog



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 27, 2007)

Thought I'd point out the existence of a new cartoon art blog devoted to pin-ups of BBWs: Fish's Big Girls. Some keen images on this site . . .


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 27, 2007)

All those fantasy references like I used to do... a lot of things I thought about but never got around to. 4 Stars & 2 Thumbs Up!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the mummy one is the best.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 28, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I think the mummy one is the best.



I'm not surprised.  (It _is _a pretty cool graphic.)


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Thought I'd point out the existence of a new cartoon art blog devoted to pin-ups of BBWs: Fish's Big Girls. Some keen images on this site . . .



Thank you for alerting us to this blog... Just wonderful stuff, I really enjoyed it. Why have we not heard of this artist before?

Brenda


----------



## rarwrang (Mar 1, 2007)

GREAT FIND!:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW! I am excited to see Derrick is still around. I used to chat with him 6years ago or so. He did the drawing of me below, and he also designed the second NJ Fat Chat Bash Banner (The Fat Chat Bash is now known as the NJ Mini Bash)

He's a great guy, and we'd lost touch. Wilson, thanks so much for the link!

View attachment Svsbytf2.jpg


View attachment B3bannr.jpg​


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2007)

First off, thanks Wilson, for spreading this as far as you have. I can't express my appreciation enough. I sent the pics to you initially just because I've been a fan of your writing for a while now and just wanted to share my stuff with you, but you've taken it to the next step, and then some. Thanks again.

Andon top of it all, praise from Ned Sonntag. This is proof that I've died, right? Thank YOU.. and everyone else. I'm so excited that this work is finding an audiance. (AND has help re-unite me with SoVerySoft!) 

Since starting the blog a couple of weeks ago, I've been a little obsessed and have about 6 new girls already waiting to be scanned that I can't wait to show off.

Thanks again for the praise, and if anyone's got any suggestions for themes, toss 'em out... I'm always trying to think of fun new variataions for the girls.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 2, 2007)

Oooooh what lovely pictures, they are SO happy, cute and sexy, just perfect! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank YOU for enjoying them. 

The only thing that makes my happier than people enjoying my Big Girls, is Big Girls enjoying my Big Girls. What can I say, I'm biased. 

Also, just to give you all a heads up, I've added 6 new ladies to the blog, andif I'm not mistaken, my real taste is showing more as they're getting larger. lol


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow just love them all. I would so Wear the Barbarian Queen outfit to the office. Probably just once, because they would escort me from the building, but what a fun way to go:bow:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 2, 2007)

That is an awesome blog...and your art is GREAT Fish. Can't wait to see more.
Stacey


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 2, 2007)

Your art is great, Fish!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Really inspiring art... Thanx for sharing. :bow:


----------



## biggie (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful artwork, Fish. I'm in absolute awe!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2007)

First off, I want to say thank you to everyone in here for all the kind words. It really means a lot for the work to find it's audiance.

And ON that note, all the positive feedback inspired the holy HECK out of me this past weekend, and there are _*11 brand new Big Girls*_ to enjoy in the blog. Check 'em out and let me know what you think.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tina (Mar 5, 2007)

I love the whimsical nature of your art, Fish. I hope you don't get offended if I tell you that your drawings share some of the same spirit as Duane Bryers' "Hilda" series. Your girls are much fatter, but there is that same whimsy and 'wink' to many of them -- the same kind of sweet playfulness. Wonderful work Fish.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 5, 2007)

NerdLoveGrrl here looks even more like my new girlfriend 'jc' than last week's... awesome.


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> I love the whimsical nature of your art, Fish. I hope you don't get offended if I tell you that your drawings share some of the same spirit as Duane Bryers' "Hilda" series. Your girls are much fatter, but there is that same whimsy and 'wink' to many of them -- the same kind of sweet playfulness. Wonderful work Fish.



Oh, I'm not at all offended. I can see where your coming from, though the "Hilda" pics are LIGHT YEARS more developed and realistic that I could hope to get. Wow. Beautiful stuff. But I DO really try to capture a sense of, I guess, whimsy or playfullness. It's the cartoonist in me, I suppose. Thanks.



Ned Sonntag said:


> NerdLoveGrrl here looks even more like my new girlfriend 'jc' than last week's... awesome.



Fine, Ned! Just KEEP on rubbing you good fortune in my face! lol I'd love to see just how close my drawings really are, do you have a picture you could share?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2007)

Fish said:


> ...I'd love to see just how close my drawings really are, do you have a picture you could share?




hehehe!! I see where you got your name. You're always FISHin' for fat girl pics!!

By the way I love love love the new drawings. Just amazing.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 6, 2007)

Fish said:


> Fine, Ned! Just KEEP on rubbing you good fortune in my face! lol I'd love to see just how close my drawings really are, do you have a picture you could share?


She ain't so big, she's just tall, that's all... really she's well under supersizedom so don't get jealous... I'll forward you some pix from Thanksgiving... she really has the Nerd anti-style:batting: style down pat though, you'll like her...


----------



## Pink (Mar 6, 2007)

I love the bathing beauty


----------



## Durin (Mar 6, 2007)

My favorite thus far is the lady enjoying the ice cream and the Bathing beauty that is reclining in the water.

I could go on and on.

Great Art!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 6, 2007)

Among the new ones, you _know_ I'd be enamored with the Ice Cream Parlor and Pizza Bliss pics (they could've _both_ come from one of my stories), but I also really dig the gun-toting p.i. dame (a great wicked and determined smile on her!) and the adorable witch (you just _know_ that woman is gonna be trouble).

Great pix!


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2007)

Fish said:


> Oh, I'm not at all offended. I can see where your coming from, though the "Hilda" pics are LIGHT YEARS more developed and realistic that I could hope to get. Wow. Beautiful stuff. But I DO really try to capture a sense of, I guess, whimsy or playfullness. It's the cartoonist in me, I suppose. Thanks.



You're welcome. And you definitely have captured it. 

Do you take commissions? If so, what do you charge?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2007)

OK, I am so excited I think I'm gonna burst. 

LOOK HOW HOT!!!

Tina, yes, he takes commissions. And he is really reasonable. For now he'd like people to PM me for info, so we don't turn this thread into a sales pitch. I'm the go-between for his commissions on Dims.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I am so excited I think I'm gonna burst.
> 
> LOOK HOW HOT!!!



That's really cute.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> That's really cute.



Cute? cute??? it's HOT!  

Just teasing. Thanks, I think it's cute too!


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Tina, yes, he takes commissions. And he is really reasonable. For now he'd like people to PM me for info, so we don't turn this thread into a sales pitch. I'm the go-between for his commissions on Dims.



I'm enjoying the HECK out of some of my Big Girl commissions, so I'd LOVE to do more. Thanks for helping me out with this, SoVerySoft. 

Wilson, I'm glad you dig those pieces. I really was thinking about your style of stories when I drew them. (_Which is why the T-shirts are so clearly too small. In my mind, they fit when the girls started their respective feasts.  _)


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 7, 2007)

These drawing are great. He has such talent. I enjoyed looking at the pics a lot. Gotta love art.


----------



## -Michael- (Mar 8, 2007)

If only the local life drawing sessions had women of similar proportions...

The only places I know that get larger women to model are animation/illustration schools.

I like the mermaid one the best, it shows a lot of patience with your inking. I think the hatching is a bit distracting like in the statue one and could probably compliment the form better, it seems a bit too random. But I suck at hatching (and inking) so it's way better than anything I could do. High five.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow. The drawings are very beautifully done. I can't decide which I like best. Hmm... the two fairy girls caught my eye. They look very free and without worry. You are very talented and I hope to see more in the near future.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for both the compliments and the criticism. I'll keep trying to get the hatching right. 

Also, while I hope to get another new batch of Girls drawn this weekend, I DO have at least ONE new beauty up there.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 9, 2007)

Man, do I wanna be able to reach in and hand that woman a fresh gallon of Tasty Cow vanilla . . .


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2007)

I just completed two new commissions that are up in my blog for all to enjoy. I'M LOVING doing commissions, though the only possible downside I can think of is that the ladies in question just are never as big as the ones I make up. lol

Anyway, I really appreciate all the great feedback you all are giving me. I'm like an insatiable foodee for feedback.  So i hope you like the new commissions and I'll be posting a few new girls on Monday to be sure.


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2007)

Okay, I didn't get THAT many new pics done this weekend. Just a couple, actually. But two new beauties ARE on display in the 'ol blog for you all to enjoy. A SSBBW underwater in a pool and a tattooed beauty.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2007)

Fish said:


> Okay, I didn't get THAT many new pics done this weekend. Just a couple, actually. But two new beauties ARE on display in the 'ol blog for you all to enjoy. A SSBBW underwater in a pool and a tattooed beauty.



I think the Pool gal is my new fave!!!


----------



## krystalltuerme (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, I'm loving this stuff! Someone earlier asked how much you charge for commissions, and I'm wondering the same. Any info? I'd love to get one of my girlfriend done.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 12, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> Hey, I'm loving this stuff! Someone earlier asked how much you charge for commissions, and I'm wondering the same. Any info? I'd love to get one of my girlfriend done.



I can PM you with the info.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm totally up for commissions and would love to hear what you got in mind. Now, SoVerySoft is helping me out BIG TIME by stepping in and talking the information regarding commissions, so if she hasn't already PM'ed you, drop her a line and she's give you all the info.

Thanks again, and I'm really glad folks are digging what I'm doing here. 

That said, there's yeat ANOTHER new lady in the blog, splashing her way through some puddles waiting for you. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 13, 2007)

Fish said:


> I'm totally up for commissions and would love to hear what you got in mind. Now, SoVerySoft is helping me out BIG TIME by stepping in and talking the information regarding commissions, so if she hasn't already PM'ed you, drop her a line and she's give you all the info.
> 
> Thanks again, and I'm really glad folks are digging what I'm doing here.
> 
> That said, there's yeat ANOTHER new lady in the blog, splashing her way through some puddles waiting for you. Hope you enjoy.



Yikes, Derrick, you're a fat gal art machine!!

p.s. I notice they're getting bigger


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, well. I worked my way into them with more moderately sized big beautiful women. I WAS drawing the first girls at a comic convention: Notorious haven for small minded young men. I didn't want to "Scare the straights", which I pretty much DID anyway. lol

But I also attracted all the wonderful big beautiful women in attendance who never get to SEE women with their forms drawn in provocative, fun and positive way. And hence, this all got kick started for me.

But on a personal note, my own tastes are clearly beyond just the BBW and far into the SSBBW realm. That's just what I find myself attracted to, and so as I've gotten more comfortable actually drawing what I LIKE to draw, social standards be damned, the girls have gotten bigger and bigger.

Hopefully, everyone is still enjoying them at all their sizes.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 13, 2007)

I like how your figures don't have perfect classically beautiful features. They're a bit quirky and it's a delight to see!


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I like how your figures don't have perfect classically beautiful features. They're a bit quirky and it's a delight to see!



Thanks a lot! I love when the little details are noticed.

That said, I've got 4 new big beauties to enjoy up on the blog... A Pirate Queen, a greedy Birthday Girl, A Wrestling Goddess and A fat Wonder Woman. Hope you dig 'em.


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2007)

I did a bunch of commissions this weekend, but DID get three new girls for you all to enjoy up on the blog: A SuperSized Princess Leia, a Beautiful Surfer and a Goth girl in the cemetary.

Hope you dig 'em.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 19, 2007)

Love them all! But not too thrilled with that tombstone. EEEK!


----------



## HugKiss (Mar 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Love them all! But not too thrilled with that tombstone. EEEK!



And THAT is my favorite! 

Love them ALL!

HugKiss :kiss2:

(formerly known as BatGirl)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 19, 2007)

HugKiss said:


> And THAT is my favorite!
> 
> Love them ALL!
> 
> ...



no no...I didn't mean the drawing...I only meant the tombstone...Did you see the NAME on it???? lol


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2007)

So, I should have put someone ELSE'S name on it?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

Fish said:


> So, I should have put someone ELSE'S name on it?



Well, yeah, like...maybe a dead person's??  

Or better yet, a dead cartoon character's!


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well, yeah, like...maybe a dead person's??
> 
> Or better yet, a dead cartoon character's!



Silly girl... Cartoon characters don't DIE. :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2007)

Fish said:


> Silly girl... Cartoon characters don't DIE. :doh:



but...but...you just told me.....


----------



## HugKiss (Mar 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> no no...I didn't mean the drawing...I only meant the tombstone...Did you see the NAME on it???? lol




HAHAHA.. I didn't catch that.

How about RIP Skinny Mini on the Tombstone instead?


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, we can move past the tombstone 'cuz I have an all new pic up there, with THREE lovely ladies making a bathroom scale sweat. Hope you dig it.


----------



## HugKiss (Mar 22, 2007)

Fish said:


> Well, we can move past the tombstone 'cuz I have an all new pic up there, with THREE lovely ladies making a bathroom scale sweat. Hope you dig it.




Love it!!!!!!!!!! 

Can the scale say, exceeds weight limit? 

JUST KIDDING!

I love your work.

Kathie :kiss2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2007)

Fish said:


> Silly girl... Cartoon characters don't DIE. :doh:



Correction: I meant comic characters. I know...I need to stop interchanging the two!


p.s. love the new drawing!


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I've got ONE new girl on the blog... (Or in this case girlS) to post before the weekend. As always, I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Tassel (Mar 23, 2007)

You draw very good BBW art Mr. Fish (....That sounded weird....) Anyway do you take requests? Also do you want money for the art you draw? ....Just to ask....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 23, 2007)

Tassel said:


> You draw very good BBW art Mr. Fish (....That sounded weird....) Anyway do you take requests? Also do you want money for the art you draw? ....Just to ask....



Tassel, yes he does take requests. I can PM you the details.


----------



## Tassel (Mar 23, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Tassel, yes he does take requests. I can PM you the details.



Thank you very much, I was just wondering since I don't have a request at the moment, but maybe in the future I will. Keep up the good work Fish!


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the interest. I'm not planning on going anywhere anytime soon, so if you get an idea you'd like to see drawn up, you can drop SoVerySoft a PM and she'll let you know all the info. _(I'm So enjoying having help managing this stuff. I'm SUCH a absent minded artist, otherwise. lol)_

Of course,until then, you can always enjoy the NEW posts of new big girl art, such as the latest piece... two ssbbw's relaxing with some ice cream on the hot beach.


----------



## TS Monkey (Mar 27, 2007)

I think those 3 new ones are my favorites.


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2007)

Judging from your avatar pic, It's not to tough to see why.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 28, 2007)

I am still waiting to see a fat girl sky diver. Something I think would be fun...but too scared to ever even think of doing it
Stacey


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 30, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> I am still waiting to see a fat girl sky diver. Something I think would be fun...but too scared to ever even think of doing it
> Stacey



Stacey, I think it would be really cool to have Derrick to draw YOU as the skydiver! (I think you'd be surprised how reasonable his commission rates are.)

I can PM you the details if you want. I don't mean to sound like I am pushing his commissions....but I wasn't sure if you knew he could do that!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 30, 2007)

Sure you can PM me his rates. Nice to know even for future if I get an idea and want a pic done for my guy or something.
Stacey


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I've been super-busy with commissions that aren't quite approved to be shown, so I only got one new beauty this weekend.

Even my SUBECTS are getting tired waiting for me... this latest beauty decided to go for a midnight snack...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Apr 4, 2007)

How cool!!! Great stuff!!!

I like the mermaid best.

Now, if I can only get a costume made in time for the Coney Island Mermaid Parade....

Keep up the great work!
-j


----------



## Moyseku (Apr 4, 2007)

i like pin ups and bbw comics so much thanks Mr Barbers


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Now, if I can only get a costume made in time for the Coney Island Mermaid Parade....



If you can get a mermaid costume to look like my drawing, you will HAVE to post a pic! That would be beyond awesome! lol

And I'm so happy that you all are enjoying the drawings, I just can't say it enough. SO, the best thing I can do is keep making more. There are two new beauties on the blog: One is the return of the popular "Nerd Girl" and the second is a Jubilicious, very super-sized beauty trying to squeeze into some jeans she clearly outgrew a while ago. Hope you dig 'em.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone in the NJ area who might want to break bread (or pastrami!) with Derrick, he's gonna be here visiting in a few weeks. We thought it would be fun to get people together for lunch at Harold's Deli in Edison (Sunday, April 29th) . There are going to be big girls, a big boy, and really really big food!

PM me or check out the East forum over the weekend. I'll be posting info soon.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought the Demon one was cute.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 7, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I thought the Demon one was cute.


 
Demon one is my favorite  Derrick does a great job!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Anyone in the NJ area who might want to break bread (or pastrami!) with Derrick, he's gonna be here visiting in a few weeks. We thought it would be fun to get people together for lunch at Harold's Deli in Edison (Sunday, April 29th) . There are going to be big girls, a big boy, and really really big food!
> 
> PM me or check out the East forum over the weekend. I'll be posting info soon.



Here's a link to the thread on the East forum.


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2007)

There are about three new pics up on the blog, including what is certainly my biggest girl yet. (Yeah, I'm getting pretty shameless with how big I've been making them. lol)


----------



## Tassel (Apr 13, 2007)

I liked the sushi girl you made! She was totally my type!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 13, 2007)

YEah the sushi girl is pretty awesome. I love the sketch you did for my commission...cant wait to see the finished piece. 
Stacey


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> YEah the sushi girl is pretty awesome. I love the sketch you did for my commission...cant wait to see the finished piece.
> Stacey



I'm SO glad you like it. Do you mind if I post the pencils on the blog for people to see? A lot of folks seem to like seeing the "process".


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 16, 2007)

Derrick, your new one, the Tree Nymph...absolutely stunning. I hope you don't mind that I am posting the small version here.

View attachment Nymph.jpg​

Click on the pic to see the full size version.

Amazing.​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 17, 2007)

Oooooh she has replaced the bathing beauties as my favourite, utterly gorgeous!!! What a fantastic idea and job!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 17, 2007)

I missed this post...but you are more than welcome to post it And the completed piece is AWESOME. 
Stacey



Fish said:


> I'm SO glad you like it. Do you mind if I post the pencils on the blog for people to see? A lot of folks seem to like seeing the "process".


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks! And I'm glad you like the finished piece. I'll be posting bothe the pencils and the inks today.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 20, 2007)

Derrick, I love the new pencils of the fat girl rock band that you put up! But I have a question.

How did you get Heather to play the keyboard? 

View attachment rockers.jpg​

Doesn't that look like her?? (on the right) Click on the pic to see full size.​


----------



## loveembig (Apr 21, 2007)

Derrick, I just got wind of your blog a short time ago and I have to say Im impressed. Your work is amazing. I especially like the way you play with the lighting in many of your drawings. The one that really comes to mind is Midnight Snack you caught the refrigerator lighting perfectly.

So keep it coming, Im really looking forward to what else will spring from your active imagination and your incredible talent.

BTW my favorite so far is Under the Mistletoe Im a sucker for fat elf chicks  .

Thanks,
Loveembig


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Derrick, I love the new pencils of the fat girl rock band that you put up! But I have a question. How did you get Heather to play the keyboard?



Maybe she was just floating in my sub-concious. I dunno. Anyway, the finished drawing is up on the blog now so you can see the inks. (_And you can see if she still looks like Heather. lol _)

However, the drum in the lower left remains empty as my big girl band needs a NAME! Any suggestions?

And thanks for the kudos, Loveembig.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 23, 2007)

The Tubettes? Okay, that is such a bad name but I'm busy writing a paper here.


----------



## The_Hero (Apr 24, 2007)

The Flesh-Tones.


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've gotten a LOT of great suggestions so far, and am torn between two...

One is cute and kinda silly, but I like it: _*"The Rock n' Roly Polies"*_

and the other is agressive and very hard rock/Punk, which i think fits the personality of the girls in the drawing more: _* "The Skinny B*tches" *_ Which was suggested by a VERY punk lad in the chat room whose name escapes me because I'm TERRIBLE with names. lol

Thoughts?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 25, 2007)

Fish said:


> I've gotten a LOT of great suggestions so far, and am torn between two...
> 
> One is cute and kinda silly, but I like it: _*"The Rock n' Roly Polies"*_
> 
> ...



Red Velvet it was who suggested The Skinny Bitches, lol. I like the name, so long as no skinny bitches areo ffended by it


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW! I finally got around to checking this out. You're an amazing artist!

...and now I have a total cartoon-character crush on the Nerd Girl :wubu:.


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Red Velvet it was who suggested The Skinny Bitches, lol. I like the name, so long as no skinny bitches areo ffended by it



THANK YOU!!!! Gah, I hate when I can't remember things like that! As for being concerned about offending anyone fitting that description, I'm not THAT concerned... After all, they couldn't be all that nice. 



SlackerFA said:


> WOW! I finally got around to checking this out. You're an amazing artist!
> 
> ...and now I have a total cartoon-character crush on the Nerd Girl .



Thanks! Lots of folks are in love with the Nerd Girl. She's pretty popular.


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 26, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Thought I'd point out the existence of a new cartoon art blog devoted to pin-ups of BBWs: Fish's Big Girls. Some keen images on this site . . .



Lots of cool drawings here. Of course I love the Gentlemen Prefer BBWs and TinkerBBW sketches. I might communicate a little more with Mr. Fish.


----------



## Scott M (Apr 26, 2007)

I ripping my entry off from your pic title, but I think "Soft Rock" is a great name for a fatty-punk band.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 26, 2007)

Fattallica.....


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2007)

"Fattallica" is pretty cute. lol

It's been a WAY slow week and I've gotten VERY little done regarding new pics to show off. I HAVE recently completed a commission for Lexi's "FatFantasy.net" which I've just put up on my blog for all to see. _(Without the logos that the art has on Lexi's site.)_

Now, just FYI, while Lexi's site is pretty hardcore, my piece _(While certainly erotically *themed*)_ IS clean. Nothing "Naughty" showing, etc. Still, I hope you all enjoy...


----------



## The_Hero (May 11, 2007)

Caught your actually blog.

Are you going to have a table at Marcon in Columbus, Ohio over Memorial Day?


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2007)

I'm afraid not. It's WAY to short notice and I wouldn't have the means to do so just yet. Hopefully, by the end of the year I'll have enough material to put together something to sell at shows.

I looked up MARCON and it seems to be a general sci-fi con... Do you think that their would be any interest there in my big girl art?


----------



## Tassel (May 11, 2007)

Well I have a small suggestion.... I hope you like it.... How about using Fat Rockers?


----------



## The_Hero (May 12, 2007)

Dunno. Prolly more interest by ME than anything else.

There may be interest in the other stuff you've done that you've put on your main blog....


----------



## BBWMoon (May 12, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> I missed this post...but you are more than welcome to post it And the completed piece is AWESOME.
> Stacey




I have to agree, as soon as I saw it, I thought... That's a good one of Stacey! It's so nice! I also love the cat playing with the stamp! :wubu:


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2007)

Thanks. 

Now, after a couple of weeks of being WAY too busy, I've finally put up a new piece on my blog.

This one is a compilation of 4 seperate commissions where I was tasked to draw four stages of growth of the commissioneers wife. The first two stages are based on her "Before" and "Current" pics, with the last two being wishful thinking. Hope you dig it and I hope to get more stuff up soon.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2007)

Fish said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Now, after a couple of weeks of being WAY too busy, I've finally put up a new piece on my blog.
> 
> This one is a compilation of 4 seperate commissions where I was tasked to draw four stages of growth of the commissioneers wife. The first two stages are based on her "Before" and "Current" pics, with the last two being wishful thinking. Hope you dig it and I hope to get more stuff up soon.



Here's a peek for the lazy folks.  

View attachment GainingGirlsm.jpg​

(Clicky clicky on the piccie to see it big.)​


----------



## Wilson Barbers (May 17, 2007)

Another great pic: especially like the way you handle both her changing dress and face. Do I detect a bit of the Studio in the final pose?


----------



## Fish (May 17, 2007)

Randi, thanks for providing the little thumbnails again. That always looks snazzy, and I can't quite figure out how to do it myself. lol

Wilson, I LOVE the Studio's stuff and his anatomy work informed me a lot on drawing SUPER super sized women, so i'm sure the influence is in there, but I wasn't anything i was conciously THINKING of when I was drawing.

That said, I have a new piece up. It's actually a collection of rough sketches and a loose pencil for my "HALLOWEEN" calendar girl... Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## TS Monkey (May 19, 2007)

I love the pumpkin belly concept, but you're right about finding something different than the woodnymph pose. Maybe a produce contest at a fair? That might be too similar to your wheel barrel one. A "Great Pumpkin" reference in a pumpkin patch perhaps?

The two small top sketches are my favorite, the woman resting on her belly and the woman with her legs spread holding her belly like a pumpkin.

So a pinup calendar eh? I guess since it's for 2008 it'll be a while before we get to see it eh?


----------



## alienlanes (May 19, 2007)

Is the calendar going to be a sequence of online pics, or are you going to have it printed up as an actual calendar? If you are, or if you're trying to decide, let me go on record right now as saying that I'll buy one.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2007)

The calendar will be printed in color, hopefully by the "Holiday season". While I'll be posting the Black and White drawings as I do them, they WILL be colored for the calendar. Thanks for the "Pre-order". 

Also, there's a new drawing up on the ol' blog. Enjoy


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

Fish said:


> The calendar will be printed in color, hopefully by the "Holiday season". While I'll be posting the Black and White drawings as I do them, they WILL be colored for the calendar. Thanks for the "Pre-order".
> 
> Also, there's a new drawing up on the ol' blog. Enjoy



ooooh...must be time for me to post the preview pic here!

View attachment GodivaGoddess_Small.jpg​

Again, clicking on the pic shows you the full sized version. I LOVE this one!!​


----------



## alienlanes (May 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ooooh...must be time for me to post the preview pic here!
> 
> View attachment 20114​
> 
> Again, clicking on the pic shows you the full sized version. I LOVE this one!!​



Until I read Fish's comments, I assumed the name of the pic had something to do with chocolate .


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Until I read Fish's comments, I assumed the name of the pic had something to do with chocolate .



hehe! maybe she should be crawling over to get to the gold box!


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2007)

While I'm not updating with a TENTH of the frequency that I did a couple of months ago, I DO have a new pic up on my blog. This one, also for the frequently mentioned Calendar for the month of February... A cute, fat Cupid girl for all to enjoy. Hope you dig it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2007)

Derrick is back on track. There have been SIX added since the cupid girl.

I've noticed the ones he does for fun (and not for commission) are pretty damn fat.  

I mean that in the nicest way.


----------



## lulucomplete (Jun 2, 2007)

who do i message to ask about commissioning a piece?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2007)

lulucomplete said:


> who do i message to ask about commissioning a piece?



That would be me  I can give you all the info.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jun 3, 2007)

May I ask who much the calendars shall cost...I think I am going to order a couple...two or three when they come out.
Stacey


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> May I ask who much the calendars shall cost...I think I am going to order a couple...two or three when they come out.
> Stacey



I don't know the exact price just yet, as it's nowhere near complete, but i'm estimating somewhere around 20 dollars or so. Again, when it gets closer to the end of the year, I'll have more complete info. Thanks though, for your interest.

Also, I've got two new pics up on the blog... hope you all like 'em.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jun 4, 2007)

"Come Hither," indeed. If ever an image so beautifully lived up to its title . . .


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, I've been out of it for a while. I've been so busy with boring freelance design work that I've barely drawn in weeks. 

That said, I DO have two, snazzy new pics up on the blog for you to enjoy. The first being a NEW Fat Wonder Woman pic for the  Fat Wonder Woman Art Blog! 

And the second is a preview pic for a new adventure comic I'm working on staring the ever popular NERD GIRL from my blog. Hope you dig 'em.


----------



## Tassel (Jun 26, 2007)

You are a total god by making the nerd girl have her own comic!


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 26, 2007)

Tassel said:


> You are a total god by making the nerd girl have her own comic!



What he said.

I :wubu: the Nerd Girl.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks all. I'll be sure to keep you all posted as to any "Nerd Girl" related comic updates.

And as for updates in GENERAL, I've got two new drawings on the blog for you all to enjoy.

The first, a commission piece for a fellow artist named Denise McCabe of one of her creations, a beautifully round little fairy named Lusitania© from an upcoming childrends book she's painting called "GRAVEYARD FAIRIES©".

The second drawing is inspired by a conversation I had with our own SoVerySoft regarding the relaxing joy of lounging in a tube in the water.

As always, I hope you all like 'em.


----------



## TS Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

I guess the tube drawing is supposed to inspire serenity, but of course my first thought was a sequel in which the BBW has trouble trying to get out of the tube.


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2007)

I DO like how you think. lol

And on the idea of naughty pics, I have a couple of new ones up on the blog, including the latest drawing, entitled  Fattening Fairies. It's an unabashed gaining fantasy piece that I hope some of you folks enjoy. It was a hoot to draw...

Below is a preview, but to see the full sized pic, head on over to my  BLOG.  

View attachment fatteningfairies.jpg


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn, but that's a great graphic!


----------



## Tassel (Jul 18, 2007)

I thought pixies do that kind of thing but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## philosobear (Jul 18, 2007)

Fish, another new fan over here- I love the playfulness of the girls, and I love the part-myth, part children's story settings and themes of some of them. Beautiful!


----------



## philosobear (Jul 18, 2007)

...just spent a few more minutes trawling through the blog...Fish, my new favourite fat-girl sketcher, well done mate! The water based ones I think are really beautiful...I like the feeling of them, whether it's the fantasy ones, or the fat surf chick. I like how real the women look...very sexy and glossy, but with bodies that also exist in real life, physical forms we've come to know and love from the women on these boards...


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words everyone. I really appreciate hearing that people like my drawings and I hope you continue to do so.


----------



## rarwrang (Jul 19, 2007)

you're doing excellent.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks. The response to the Feeding Fairies has really been fantastic. I guess I should probably do more along this theme down the line.


----------



## spikes (Jul 22, 2007)

i love to check in and see the new stuff fish. EXCELLENT WORK! very inspiring. keep it up.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks spikes! I've got a new drawing up of a PLANET sized, cosmicly fun big girl! Check it out and let me know what you think!

Also, thought everyone should know that I'm completely caught up on my commissions, so if you've ever wanted a JUBILICIOUS GIRL of your own, this would be a perfect time to send me (Or SoVerySoft) a PM.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Aug 15, 2007)

Fish' artwork is awesome, I'd like to post the link to my myspace page and show off a few of my own drawings:

myspace.com/blamepicasso

As soon as I graduate college in April I'll be posting my new website with at least 100 new drawings...yeah, I've been busy, I'm just not ready to post all of them yet.

Enjoy-

Rob

Casso


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2007)

It's been a while since I've updated with anything new as things have gotten pretty busy of late, but there IS the new color commission I completed for Heather's "HEAVENLY BODIES" website for all to see. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Tassel (Sep 12, 2007)

Fish said:


> It's been a while since I've updated with anything new as things have gotten pretty busy of late, but there IS the new color commission I completed for Heather's "HEAVENLY BODIES" website for all to see. Hope you enjoy.



I hope you post more of your nerd girl soon!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Sep 15, 2007)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Thought I'd point out the existence of a new cartoon art blog devoted to pin-ups of BBWs: Fish's Big Girls. Some keen images on this site . . .



Great art work there. I would like to see some squashing kinds. SSBBW squashing thin guy are quite uncommon. Comparison views SSBBW next to mr or ms skinny bones are also unique. I have seen Biggies art in the Deviant Art site he has a really good sense of size prespective in his work.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Fish (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, not to be TOO much of a huckster, but If there's something really specific you'd like to see drawn, drop me a PM if you want... I do take commissions.


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

No new NERD GIRL yet, but there ARE two new pieces up on my blog now.

The first is a piece of fan art for Fatgirl33's online comic,  The PONDEROUS WOMAN©  and the second is just a fun, SuperSized beauty with long hair. 

As always, I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, it's been a while since I've had anything new to post. Last year was just a CRAZY rush of excitement and art for me, and with such a great high, I suppose a crash was inevitable. After a while, I lost a lot of inspiration and just wasn't feeling it for new big girl art.

I've been attempting to get back on the proverbial horse lately, and am warming myself up with some looser sketches. Still, there are six new sketches up on the blog for anyone interested, and as always, I hope you dig 'em.


----------



## pendulous (Jan 16, 2008)

They're great. I always look forward to when your blog updates


----------



## Tassel (Jan 16, 2008)

They're all awesome! I hope you post more of Nerd Girl! I freaking love!!! Her! :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## luvfanny (Jan 16, 2008)

Just discovered the site. Thanks for bringing this to our attention. Very decadent and sexy!


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2008)

You're very welcome... I'm glad folks are digging the sketches. I have a couple of new commissions I'm working on as well as more sketches I hope to get scanned in next week.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great work, as always! I particularly love the pole dancer and the woman on all fours, looking up to the heavens... absolutely lovely! Wonderful shading.

Always looking forward to your next masterpiece!
Brenda


----------



## musicman (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, Fish, glad you are drawing again. The new pole dancer is BEAUTIFUL. When you first started posting your drawings, I was amazed at how wonderfully detailed they were, and how fast you drew them! (Shame on me for not complimenting you at the time.) But anyway, I'm just glad you're back!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this thread and looked at the blog. WOW! The pictures are amazing! I really like them! Keep up the great work!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2008)

I am particuarly fond of all the girls in water. I love the detail of the water dripping off the body..etc. They are really hot!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 22, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I am particuarly fond of all the girls in water. I love the detail of the water dripping off the body..etc. They are really hot!



Me too! I've always loved the drawings of fat women in the water. Maybe it's because I secretly wish it was me. I'd love to live the life of a fat mermaid!


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2008)

Well then I guess you folks will be happy with at least ONE of the seven new sketches I just put up on the blog. 

Hope you all dig 'em.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey all.

I'm currently working on a book that will collect the majority of the pieces in my blog and wanted to pop in to share the preliminary art i've worked up for the cover to this collection. Let me know what you think. Thanks and I hope you dig it.


----------



## indy500tchr (Feb 3, 2008)

I just went through all of your art and I AM IN LOVE!!! :wubu: You sir are a true artiste! I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2008)

The pieces are beautiful! I love the cover art..and the way the light seems to be reflecting off her hair and the material around her.

You have an amazing talent..please keep us updated on the book..I know I want at least 2 copies!


----------



## supersoup (Feb 3, 2008)

yes yes, want the book!

awesome artwork!


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2008)

The book is still being put together. (It's taking a little longer than I hoped, as my day-job has really ramped up, taking up far too much of my time.) However, there ARE two new FULL COLOR commissions up on my blog for all to enjoy. Hope you dig 'em.


----------



## IrishBard (Feb 25, 2008)

A very nice selection of artwork.

I am trully humbled to be in your presence. you have captured the BBW form perfectly!


----------



## swordchick (Feb 26, 2008)

The drawings on your blog are beautiful. The colors that you used are stunning. 

It will be nice to have an art book out that will show the beauty of fat women. 



Fish said:


> The book is still being put together. (It's taking a little longer than I hoped, as my day-job has really ramped up, taking up far too much of my time.) However, there ARE two new FULL COLOR commissions up on my blog for all to enjoy. Hope you dig 'em.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

swordchick said:


> The drawings on your blog are beautiful. The colors that you used are stunning.
> 
> It will be nice to have an art book out that will show the beauty of fat women.



Yeah, that WOULD be nice, wouldn't it. And one of these day's, I'll actually find the time to put that book together. In the mean time, I've got THREE shiny new full color commissions up on my blog for all to see and (hopefully) enjoy.


----------



## Fish (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm currently working on some new, super-heroic new Jubilicious commissions, and have posted some of the line art up on the blog for all to see. Once the colors are done, I'll update it all further.

As for the (_VERY long awaited_) art book, I can let you all know that it's been all put together, weighing in (_pun intended_) at 100 pages. I've ordered a proof and once it's approved, I'll be putting it up for sale in both soft cover and hard cover formats. So the wait is NEARLY over.

*Whew*


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fish said:


> So the wait is NEARLY over.



Woo hoo! Can't wait to get a copy! Are you still going with the gorgeous cover from your blog, with the red satin-y sheets? Mmmmm! :smitten:

Brenda


----------



## Tassel (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds great! I'll be sure to get a copy when it comes out!


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2008)

fatgirl33 said:


> Woo hoo! Can't wait to get a copy! Are you still going with the gorgeous cover from your blog, with the red satin-y sheets? Mmmmm! :smitten:
> 
> Brenda



Brenda,

Here's a preview of the final cover image with text:






The final book is 100 pages in Black and White with a color wraparound cover. I just got my proof back from the printer and it's ALMOST done, except for a couple of mistakes I made in the final layout that need to be fixed. Once it's done, I'll be putting it on sale.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 15, 2008)

Derrick, it looks amazing! Can't wait till it's available!!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jun 16, 2008)

It looks FANTASTIC! I love the framing and how it ties in with your logo - it goes really nicely with your beautifully coloured artwork.

Congrats! I may have to order a few copies to pass out to friends!


----------



## Fish (Jun 17, 2008)

For everyone who's been waiting patiently, the  JUBILICIOUS book is now available.





Hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2008)

For a while now, I've thought about taking the ever-popular Nerd Girl and making a regular comic book starring her. (Based kinda on THIS DRAWING MADE LAST YEAR.) But there isn't enough hours in the day to devote to they idea, just for fun.

HOWEVER, I had a brainstorm for a possible way to make the concept a bit more realistic to produce, and that's where YOU all come in. I'm proposing the following concept... I'll draw a full length, NERD GIRL comic... with a guarantee of Big, beautiful, NERD GIRLY greatness on each and every page. But where do you all come in, you may ask? Well, my idea is to make this book by selling, in advance, every page as a commission! 

For $75, you are guaranteed an authentic, 11" x 17" comic book page staring the Nerd Girl! And the more folks who make a commission, the more pages the book gets. AND for good measure, I'll even throw in a signed copy of the finished comic to everyone who orders a page! 

If you're interested in this idea, drop me a line at: [email protected] and let me know if you want in, and TOGETHER we can put together something awesome!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Dang I wish I could draw that good. ^.^


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 7, 2008)

I just had to post a quick note about this...

I just read Derrick's new book, linked above, and it's fantastic! There are soooo many great drawings in this book (and I am particularly honoured that a couple of them include my characters!) it's almost overwhelming!

The front and back covers are gorgeous, in fact it's almost worth the price of the book just to have a print of the glossy, beautifully coloured cover. But as chock full of beautiful big babes as it is, it's hard to narrow them down to favorites. Derrick's inking work is amazing, and it really stands out on the page.

I highly recommend this book for any lover of BBWs & BBW art!

Thanks for publishing this, Derrick! It really is a gift to our community!

Brenda


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

First of all,apologies for dragging up this old thread.

Derrick,your artwork is phenomenal-I remember discovering the blog earlier this year,and I just fell for the style and professionalism of your artwork.Absolutely brilliant.

Tom.


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> First of all,apologies for dragging up this old thread.
> 
> Derrick,your artwork is phenomenal-I remember discovering the blog earlier this year,and I just fell for the style and professionalism of your artwork.Absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Tom.



Drag as much as you'd like. lol 

Thanks to everyone who's nabbed a copy and had some kind words to toss toward my art. I've had a few new commissions and sketches that I recently updated my  BLOG  with. Check 'em out and enjoy!


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey everyone! Aside from a few new pieces and sketches up on my  BIG GIRL ART BLOG, i've got this brand new piece:





I put it together to help promote special, reduced prices for new commissions for the holidays! Click the link above to check it out. Hope you all enjoy and as always, thanks for all the support and kind words.


----------



## vaderdudelj (Nov 12, 2008)

Fish said:


> Thank YOU for enjoying them.
> 
> The only thing that makes my happier than people enjoying my Big Girls, is Big Girls enjoying my Big Girls. What can I say, I'm biased.
> 
> Also, just to give you all a heads up, I've added 6 new ladies to the blog, andif I'm not mistaken, my real taste is showing more as they're getting larger. lol



If you ever happen to be near north west Brittish Columbia (Canada) prefferably Smithers, I SO want art lessons.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2009)

I've never been up there, but I hope to do more traveling in the future.

Anywho, I recently had some of my big girl art in a gallery showing and it SOLD, so that's inspired me to try putting some of my original pieces up on ebay to see if anyone is interested in some original art.

Check it out.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 18, 2009)

Derrick, that is so cool about selling your art in the show! Congrats! (It is no surprise to me, though - you're an amazing artist.)

I have a small tip about your eBay auctions. As you know I collect fatabilia and when I do my searches on eBay I rarely search "BBW". I always search "fat". I know it's the "F" word, but if you can think of a way to include it, even if it is in the listing, and not the header, it might get more views.

p.s. I also search "plump" and "chubby" but not as often as "fat".


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, SVS.

I'm going to go back in and change up some of the multiple uses of "Big, Beautiful woman" with some of your suggestions to ad some variety to the descriptions. Thanks.


----------

